# Xbox 360 or Ps3?????



## mel (Mar 8, 2008)

Looking to buy either of those machines in the next few weeks......


and was wondering which was the better???


None of my close friends have either, so swapping games is not a problem...


What are your reviews???


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

Dont want a console war but I wouldnt be without my 360 elite


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

oh can of worms mate. best have a search in this section as there's already a lengthy thread on the subject. both have pros and cons. I have an xb360 for the record.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Either is going to be a good buy.

I suggest you look at all the PS3 and 360 exclusives to see which games are more attractive to you and not get caught up in a console war.

Both have their good and bad points but neither are a bad buy unless it is not the right console for you.

My personal preference is the 360 although if the PS3 was a bit cheaper I would like to have both so I could play some of the PS3 exclusives.


----------



## paul900 (Jan 19, 2008)

well i cant speak for myself
but my 9 yr old son is a computer and gaming whiz kid
and his ps 3 is gathering dust on his media unit whilst the xbox elite is never off 

if it helps lol


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

360 all the time. Far better online too, I know you have to pay but theres a good reason. Plus if you pre-order now in your local games shop you can get the limited edition COD modern warfare 2 360 which has 250gig hard drive!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

if you'll be playing online, then the 360.

if not you'll not be dissapointed with either


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

ive actually got both and cant remember the last time i used my ps3, xbox gets my vote !


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

360 all the way ... unless you want a blueray player then ps3.

I have a 360 and love the online play.


----------



## nickp20032000 (Sep 15, 2009)

i have both. i started with the x box 360 core. just about everything is an aditional cost wireless pad, wireless internet reciever, hard drive,hdd player and as for online gaming ps3 is free. with my ps3 iv hooked it up to my laptop wirlessly. i can transfer films music pictures. you can download 100's of demos from playstation website aswell as download ps1 games to play. you can download 1000's of themes for your system. play blu ray dvd's (built in not an extra cost) upgrade to a 500gig hd as it takes standard netbook hd's the one's you find in a laptop. have video on demand with bbc iplayer (in hd). wireless pad (as standard). hdmi conection (not like the standard xbox) the list goes on hope this helps


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

As of today both systems have the same amount of AAAE games according to metacritic! So decide if you prefer Halo or Killzone or Forza motorsport or Gran Turismo!

AAAE means exclusive titles that have generally scored 9/10 or above. The PS3 has been out a year less so has now finally caught up.

Multiplatform games (i.e non exclusive games) generally but not always look better on the xbox as they are ported over to PS3. 

PS3 is better as a media center and even at launch price of £450 is beter value than xbox! See Nicks post above. 

TBH you could buy either and be happy I have both and enjoy them very much but if one had to go it would be the xbox!


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

I have both, or had, just traded in my elite for some store credit at game, cant remember when i last used it.
The PS3 is so much more versatile with the blue ray player. 

But as everyone else said, its down to personal choice. I love GranTorismo so can't be without a playstation.


----------



## Copey (Aug 15, 2009)

I havent touched my xbox in about 6 months, ps3 comes on most days, PS3 has caught up alot this year and has shown its power abit, 360 isnt great value for money really. As like me i had to buy xbox live, wireless adapter and other bits that put the cost more than a PS3.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

360 for me, mine was great value for money as I won it in a comp. Agreed you have to pay for xbox live but its less than a £1 a week and that gives you dedicated servers not P2P which is what you get with ps3 and most isp's throttle this type of traffic. Wireless adapter ? - wouldnt even entertain this for gaming an ethernet cable is the way to go. Yes the ps3 can play bluray but its not a very good one and a dedicated player will be much better.
And finally - FORZA 3.


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

the main reason i would go for xbox is if you are going to be playing online its so much better on xbox, also i dont like GT but love Forza 

Daniel


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

an important thing for me is what consoles do your friends have ? if they all have ps3`s then gaming online is great fun.online wise i will take the 360 all day long.online side of the ps3 (although free for online gaming) is so bloody clunky i have no problem at all paying 50p a week for the better experience on the 360.i also found my ps3 was pretty prone to drop outs and disconnections whilst playing online.

both sets of consoles have the arseholes online and the mainly seem to be american :devil: if you are at all interested in HD movies then the ps3 is quite a bargain.thats why i got mine initially as a blu ray player.then the laser went **** up without even clocking up 100 hours use and i never got it repaired,i just wrote it off.i haven't missed it at all.

for me the 360 is the better gaming console (after all thats there main drive isnt it ? to play games lol) whilst the ps3 seems to be a jack of all trades and a master of none.


----------



## djswivel (Apr 8, 2009)

nickp20032000 said:


> i can transfer films music pictures  You can stream anything on your PC to an xbox, and it upscales any avi files
> you can download 100's of demos from playstation website aswell as download ps1 games to play  Same with xbox from Microsofts site, although the inbuilt MS store is easier to use than the PS store (IMHO)
> you can download 1000's of themes for your system.  As you can with xbox
> play blu ray dvd's (built in not an extra cost) upgrade to a 500gig hd as it takes standard netbook hd's the one's you find in a laptop.Granted, xbox doesn't have blu ray or a stupidly big HD, but with the streaming capabilities you don't really need it
> ...


All answered above.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

djswivel said:


> All answered above.


One of my friends has had a PS3 for a while and has just bought a 360, but still prefers the PS3 and regrets buying the 360, but I think it may be in part to him getting used to the PS3 over time.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

dholdi said:


> 360 for me, mine was great value for money as I won it in a comp. Agreed you have to pay for xbox live but its less than a £1 a week and that gives you dedicated servers not P2P which is what you get with ps3 and most isp's throttle this type of traffic. Wireless adapter ? - wouldnt even entertain this for gaming an ethernet cable is the way to go. Yes the ps3 can play bluray but its not a very good one and a dedicated player will be much better.
> And finally - FORZA 3.


No no no!!

Xbox has P2P servers for multiplats and first party titles such as GOW2 and its laggy as hell, a poor service considering we have to pay for it!

PS3 has P2P for multiplats but Dedicated servers for its first party titles hence zero lag


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

nickp20032000 said:


> i can transfer films music pictures  You can stream anything on your PC to an xbox, and it upscales any avi files
> you can download 100's of demos from playstation website aswell as download ps1 games to play  Same with xbox from Microsofts site, although the inbuilt MS store is easier to use than the PS store (IMHO)
> you can download 1000's of themes for your system.  As you can with xbox
> play blu ray dvd's (built in not an extra cost) upgrade to a 500gig hd as it takes standard netbook hd's the one's you find in a laptop.Granted, xbox doesn't have blu ray or a stupidly big HD, but with the streaming capabilities you don't really need it
> ...


All answered above.



djswivel said:


> All answered above.


But not answered very well 

Both XBOX and PS3 run games at native resolution which is usually 720P, MS has actually authorised its game makers to produce games at less than 720P.

Neither xbox nor PS3 have enough ram to run full games at 1080P, both simply upscale whatever they have to 1080P, Some games on both systems run at a native (i.e non upscaled resolution) of 1080p but these are very few and far between.


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

My 2 penneth,

Ive got both, the ps3 is only used as a blu-ray player, whereas the 360 is always on


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

I say PS3, but Im a noob and what do I know!! :wave:


----------



## JCooch (Feb 11, 2009)

Im always on my 360 whenever i get a chance and so is my brother. I know a few people that have both and the Xbox wins hands down for them everytime.


----------



## Wil (Sep 18, 2009)

i think you need both to be able to benifit fully as some games are only out on one or the other.. but you need to be a serious gamer or very well off to buy both


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

I have both but hardly ever play the PS3 much prefer the xbox....


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

I had the same debate. I ended up going for the 360 (after the started fitting hdmi as std) purely because at the time more friends play on the 360 than the PS3, and the package price for the games i wanted was better on the 360 and coming from a PS2 i also liked the graphics (i still have my PS2 for mindless fun)

My 360 is on most days and i can usually play a game with a mate or 3, and i enjoy the onine gaming, don't ge me wrong i have a silly spec PC i could play games on but the 360 gives more scope to have a laugh.

Now it has come down in price i will be getting a PS3 as well, purely for GT5 and its blu-ray capablity, however for most my gaming i will stick with the 360.


----------



## mel (Mar 8, 2008)

WOW . thanks for all your answers!!!!!!!!!

Really not sure what to go for now!!!!!!

might try both instore to see the gameplay..


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Brazo said:


> No no no!!
> 
> Xbox has P2P servers for multiplats and first party titles such as GOW2 and its laggy as hell, a poor service considering we have to pay for it!
> 
> PS3 has P2P for multiplats but Dedicated servers for its first party titles hence zero lag


Ok, my bad - but that only warrants one no


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

Buy what ever the most of your mates have. Almost all of mine have ps3's hence me buying it to play online with them!


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

PS3 All the way. There's not a lot of difference but if you were looking for live it is much better. Xbox £30 or something and PS3 is free.
And with the all new slim youve got BBC I Player. So if i was you mate i would get the PS3.:thumb:


----------

